# FreeBSD RELEASE-8.0 DVD drive stopped writing



## mitek (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

Could you please give me some pointers how to troubleshoot the DVD writer which stopped writing after I upgraded from 7.1 to 8.0.

The drive identifies itself as :

```
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-H653F/D200> at ata4-master SATA150
```

The system is:

```
FreeBSD praktikant 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Now I can mount the drive and read data, but now writing
I used the cdrecord tool to write backup disks, but in 8.0 it can't find the device.



```
praktikant#cdrecord -scanbus
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a77 (amd64-unknown-freebsd8.0) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÐ–rg Schilling
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
scsibus0:
        0,0,0     0) 'Dell    ' 'VIRTUAL DISK    ' '1028' Disk
        0,1,0     1) *
        0,2,0     2) *
        0,3,0     3) *
        0,4,0     4) *
        0,5,0     5) *
        0,6,0     6) *
        0,7,0     7) *
scsibus1:
        1,0,0   100) 'ATA     ' 'ST3500630NS     ' '3BKS' unknown/no device
        1,1,0   101) *
        1,2,0   102) *
        1,3,0   103) *
        1,4,0   104) *
        1,5,0   105) *
        1,6,0   106) *
        1,7,0   107) *
```


If I try to use burncd
`burncd  -ev -f /dev/acd0  data $image  fixate`

it attempts to start writing and then throws an exception:

```
burncd: ioctl(CDRIOCNEXTWRITEABLEADDR): Input/output error
```


Could you please give me an idea what is wrong with my system and what I should look at?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2010)

mitek said:
			
		

> The drive identifies itself as :
> 
> ```
> acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-H653F/D200> at ata4-master SATA150
> ...



Add atapicam_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf.  Or just `# kldload atapicam`

Then cdrecord will be able to see the drive as a pseudo-SCSI CAM device.



> If I try to use burncd
> `burncd  -ev -f /dev/acd0  data $image  fixate`
> 
> it attempts to start writing and then throws an exception:
> ...



I've never tried burncd for DVDs.  Another tool is growisofs from the sysutils/dvd+rw-tools port; less picky but likely less technically accurate than cdrecord.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

I tried burncd, it always gives me similar I/O error.
However I also have HSST (SATA) and I never had worse cd-burner. 
It's firmware was updated already twice and it anyway performs weird.


----------



## mitek (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you, wblock, you are a saver! I added the module atapicam as you suggested and everything is back to normal.





			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Add atapicam_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf.  Or just `# kldload atapicam`
> 
> Then cdrecord will be able to see the drive as a pseudo-SCSI CAM device.


----------

